# Decorative Plank Wall in Basement



## Msupsic (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a basement office space where I spend lots of time working, and wanted to spruce it up a bit. Currently the walls are cinder block that has been waterproofed and painted.

I was thinking I'd like to cover the largest wall with reclaimed wood planks. What would be the best way to fasten the planks to the wall? Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 9, 2015)

You build a 2x4 wall infront of the foundation about 1" space between the two. Insulate add vapour bearier and then your wood.
That's the jist of it, there are other details if you go that route.


----------



## Msupsic (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks, Neal. Where does the vapor barrier go in the layers? Against the cinder block, stapled to the studs, outside of studs?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2015)

It seams it is not the same evrywhere but where I am, it goes like this. The top of the space behind the wall should be firestopped so a fire in that wall will take longer to travel up to the rest of the house. So we start with a 2x4 or 2x6 right in tight against the sill that is sitting on the foundation and then put the top plate of the wall up against that and that should have you out about an inch from the foundation, level down to the floor for the bottom plate and if the upstairs is square the basement will be too. Under the bottom plate you want sill gasket or tar paper or sheet poly, so wood does not touch concrete. Build your wall add 4" insulation and then vapour barrier.
Don't forget to insulate the area between the floor joists againt the outside and vapour barrier that too . You can use acustic sealer to stick the poly to wood. (messey black stuff comes in a caucking tube.


----------



## RichardOkeefe (Jun 1, 2016)

It will look great.


----------

